# PIcs of My Car From Spring Break Tuner Bash



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey guys here are some of the better pics from Spring Break Tuner Bash this past weekend of my car. I was setup with all the guys from Streetwise Imports and had great fun. I will have other pics up later but here are the pics I liked and I am sure you guys will like them too


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)




----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)




----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Dude, 
I can't see your car. Why did the photographe wait for chicks to walk across the picture. The'yre getting in the way.


Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

pics like these make me want to go for "show"


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

SHOW ALL THE WAY!!!!....lol so how was it out there. What won what??


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Hehe, yeah the show was fun. There was a decent turnout for the show from Nissan. 2 240s placed along with a 300Z and a Maxima. All the 350Zs that showed also placed but were grouped in a separate class on Saturday.

Here are pics of the 2 240s though:

Julia Phan's 240

This one also won Best of Show on Friday.
Mei Tjin's 240


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Dude,
> I can't see your car. Why did the photographe wait for chicks to walk across the picture. The'yre getting in the way.
> 
> 
> Seth *


 LMAO!!!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks good. oh your cars not bad either. .

I was gonna go, but unfortunatly my windshield had a hole in it and I had to get it replaced.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

^^^ Those rims are bad ass !!!


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

the Team AllStar 240's are really sweet. You would have never though those cars are owned by women... Mei (the owner of the orange on) also has an show/daily driver lilac Accord with an H22 in it. Very sweet car


----------

